# Jumping ohms



## R87 (25/8/16)

Hi guys

I need some help please.

I have a mutation v5 dripper.

When I dry burn the coils it gives me a reading for example .2.

After I wick it and put the sleeve on the ohms keep jumping to 1.2 and after a couple of hits it comes down to .4-.6 around there.

It doesn't stay constant as when I dry burnt it.

I'm using a minikin 1.5.

I tried to set the ohms on the mod to .2 but it still jumps.

I'm using the demon killer alien wire and organic cotton.

Please help.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (26/8/16)

Sounds like your sleeve is making contact with the coil OR your post crews are a bit loose. 

Tighten it up and before you put the top cap back on look down to see if you have enough clearance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/8/16)

Duplicate thread. Problem was solved in the other thread.


----------

